# mason jar



## aa4200 (Jun 21, 2009)

found mason jar nov.30 1858 pint amber ground top the s in {mason} is backwards any info


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 21, 2009)

Yes, a pic of the jar would be very helpful. Amber is a good color. If your jar is a "midget" ..with a smaller than usual mouth, that is even better!


----------



## sweetrelease (Jun 21, 2009)

you will need to post a pic of this jar.  it sounds as if the jar might be real , BUT there are many "fakes" out there. these damn jars are hard to tell if they are real or not. if i had it in my hands and looked it over ,it would be much easyer. thanks ~matt


----------



## junkyard jack (Jun 21, 2009)

Really need to see a picture of this jar.
 In RB#10 there are no reproduction 1858 jars listed with a backwards "S"
 Also there are no legit amber 1858 jars listed with a backwards "S"
 Does this jar have a "trademark" symbol between "Mason's" & "Patent" or is it just a plain 1858?
 Is there anything embossed on the base of the jar?
 A picture is worth a thousand words


----------



## junkyard jack (Jun 21, 2009)

If the jar is a reproduction it should have one of the following mold numbers embossed on the base:
 #971 if it is a "midget" style jar (1970's reproduction)
 #46 if it is a "midget" style jar (modern reproduction)
 #44 if it is a regular size mouth jar (modern reproduction)


----------



## glass man (Jun 22, 2009)

GOOD INFO JACK! HOPE THE PERSON COMES BACK TO SEE IT. JAMIE


----------



## junkyard jack (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm very curious about this jar. Any original amber 1858 mason is a very good jar, or this one is an unlisted reproduction jar. ??? I really hope he/she posts a picture of it. Would also like to know where it was found, as this could also help ID it.


----------



## jimsears (Jun 22, 2009)

The backwards S variation of the amber midget is listed on page 454 of Red Book 10 as a reproduction with a value of $75 to $100.  The listing says that this jar should have mold number 971 on the base, but I have found that the mold numbers are not always legible on these reproduction jars.  A more reliable way to distinguish these particular midgets as reproductions is that they have 3 equally spaced mold seams, while all 19th Century Mason jars came from 2 piece molds.

 Jim Sears


----------



## junkyard jack (Jun 28, 2009)

Boy, I know I must be getting old. I looked at that page numerous times & didn't see that listed.[]


----------



## woody (Jun 28, 2009)

They say when you get old the second thing you lose is your memory.[]


----------

